# Bandsaw Blade Tension Safety Switch



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Just once, I forgot to tension the blade before turning the bandsaw on. Don't want to do that again. 

For less than $10, I bought a push-button limit switch similar to the one on the blade brake. A block of wood acts as a spacer to hold the switch in the proper position. I Drilled and tapped the back of the saw case to hold the block in place. I wired the tension switch in series with the blade brake switch. Now the motor won't start unless the blade is tensioned.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice work, Andy! How's it work? Looks foolproof to me. Laguna should use that and pay you in saw blades!

David


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Nice work, Andy! How's it work? Looks foolproof to me. Laguna should use that and pay you in saw blades!
> 
> David


How's it work?? If you mean does it work well, yes it does. The blade tension lever must be at the limit of its travel or the saw won't start. 

If you mean "how" does it work, it interrupts the current to the magnetic coil that keeps the motor switch engaged. This push-button switch has 3 terminals. One is "Common", one is on when the button is pushed, the other is on when the button is released.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, I meant how *well *does it work but I didn't phrase that correctly, did I? I understand the electrical part. 

But the electrical explanation may help someone who doesn't understand that part so good response on both counts - thanks!

David


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Good solution.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nicely done...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like it. Nice and simple but still very effective.


----------



## charlsara (May 17, 2018)

Very slick! I may adopt that. I started my Laguna untensioned one time. The blade came of as soon as I started cutting. I thought I had broke the 150.00 Resaw King blade but it was OK, Whew! Now I keep a stick on the table with "blade tension off" wrote on it. I lay it aside when the blade is tensioned.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice idea on the switch. But for my little bandsaw kept in the shop, a simple sign would help. Maybe attach it to a short wire so I can flip it away without losing track of it. I think you should suggest this to Laguna.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice idea on the switch. But for my little bandsaw kept in the shop, a simple sign would help. Maybe attach it to a short wire so I can flip it away without losing track of it. I think you should suggest this to Laguna.


I went to Laguna's web site and submitted a message to customer service suggesting they add a stop switch on the blade tension lever. No reply.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Such a good idea that someone will steal it and make a fortune :|


----------

